# 1B0 photo



## Morso1bo (Mar 15, 2011)

I think this should finally work!


----------



## begreen (Mar 15, 2011)

Yea! You can even post larger pics. 

She's a beauty! Fits right in there. If you can get another great. If you are looking for alternatives,  a good convective stove with close clearances should also work in there if the goal is more heat or longer burntimes. Some Napoleons or smaller PE stoves like the Vista or Alderlea T4 might work.


----------



## Morso1bo (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks!  She has been a faithfull heater for our long winters up here!  I have a line on a Lange 6302k that is said to have little use.  I am in a delimma as to what to do.  The Lange is $700 and might need work, while the rebuilt Morso 1B0 is going to be $1800 (totally taken apart and refurbished).  The draw to the Lange is not only the price, but it is said to have a greater heating capacity.  Do you think it would heat more then the Morso?  Thanks again for everyones help!


----------



## cak54 (Apr 13, 2011)

That looks really nice!  Where did you get your hearth pad?  I've been looking around on the internet for one like that and haven't found any.


----------



## begreen (Apr 13, 2011)

If the stove requires just a basic hearthpad with little insulation then a basic stoveboard may work. You can order them from hearth shops and online stores. If you have greater requirements the pads made by Yoder (Hearth Classics) are nice.

http://www.northlineexpress.com/category/hearth-pads.asp


----------



## Morso1bo (Apr 13, 2011)

I got my black metal hearth pad from the local hardware store and it us UL approved. I also needed to protect the wall behind my stove so I installed cement board with a 1" air space behind it. I then covered that with reproduction tin ceiling tiles from American Tin Ceiling Co. They were not too expensive and came in a bunch of baked enamel finishes. I went for plain because I did not want the heat from the stove to blister the finish. The silver tin hardly gets warm even after days of running the stove. Good Luck.


----------



## cak54 (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks to both of you for the info and link.  I love those reproduction tin ceiling tiles too. I just pointed them out to my husband.  Very nice and creative look!


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Apr 13, 2011)

Looks great! The Morso is a beautiful stove. Nice installation and I like the look of the tiles behind.


----------

